# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Βοηθεια για λειτουργια για μειωτη πιεσης!

## ydra

γεια σας. Μπορει να ειναι απιστευτο αλα δεν καταλαβα πως δουλευει ο μειωτης.
Εικονα. Μπορειτε να βοηθησετε?
meiotis.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

Αριστερόστροφα μειώνει δεξιόστροφα αυξάνει η ρύθμιση... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ydra

Χριστος Ανεστη! Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι πως το γυρναω αριστεροστροφα/δεξιοστροφα. Δοκιμασα με πενσα πιανοντας αυτο που εχει τα συμβολα + και - αλλα τιποτα!
Με ποιο τροπο στριβει ρε παιδια?

----------


## alamo

Ξεκαπακωσετο μοιάζει να είναι καλυμα ,οι ηλίθιοι βάλε από κάτω κατσαβιδι

----------


## ydra

Ειδα οτι εχει τρυπα που διαπερνα (δεν φαινεται στη φωτογραφια-ειναι στο πλαι) αυτο το μεταλλικο με τα συμβολα + και -.
Αυτο το μεταλλικο προσπαθησα να το γυρισω αριστερα/δεξια με πενσα και τιποτα. Εβαλα και προκα μεσα στην τρυπα και περασε απο την αλλη μερια. Δεν ξερω τι χρησιμευει η τρυπα.

----------


## nyannaco

Η τρυπα ειναι για να βαζεις το κατσαβιδι και να γυριζειςτο ρυθμιστη. Σου εχει κολλησει απο τα αλατα, χτυπα λιγο το σωμα με μια ματσολα η με το πλαστικο στο χερουλι της πενσας, μηπως το ξεκολλησεις.

----------


## ydra

Με κατσαβιδι δεν το γυρισα. Δεν υπαρχει χωρος κιολας. Εβαλα προκα μεσα και πηγα να την γυρισω με την πενσα και η προκα στραβωσε. Ποσο κολλημενο μπορει να ειναι?

----------


## nyannaco

Αντικατασταση.

----------


## alamo

Από περιέργεια από την κάτω του μεριά τι έχει; Μπάς και το βάλανε ανάποδα.

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν ειναι αναποδα.

----------

